# All Games tested on Galaxy P3113



## juanjacinto (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi guys, I would like to post here all the games tested on the Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3113.

I've tried the following games on my device without any problem :

Modern Combat Hd 2

Pinball HD (Tegra Game)

Riptide GP (Tegra Game)

Air Attack Hd

Guerrilla Bob

PES 2012

TETRIS Electronic Arts

Fruit Ninja HD

Games not working:

Asphalt 6 HD

Plants vs Zombies 1.3

Gangstar Miami Vindication

The thread purpose is to gradually add games..

PD: These games have been tested on the Stock firmware with "Root" posted in this forum..


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

GTAIII, Shadowgun, Wheres My Water all work fine as well.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Working perfect: Reversi, Ninjump, Grand Prix Story, Pocket Academy Story, Game Dev Story, Epic Astro Story, Dungeon Village, Great Little War Game, Sentinel 3 - Homeworld


----------



## steev (May 31, 2012)

Riptide GP is randomly crashing for me.


----------



## elgecko (Jun 4, 2012)

steev said:


> Riptide GP is randomly crashing for me.


Riptide crashes for me as well.
I emailed the develpoer and said they where hearing of other Galaxy tab 2 users experincing this problem. Tried a few suggestions that they asked and did not help, so I was refunded my money.

@ steev -
Are you the same person who developed for the A8 / C8 community?
I had used some of your ROMs when I had the tablet. Just replaced it with this SGT2 a few weeks ago.
Planning on producing any ROMs for this tablet?


----------



## steev (May 31, 2012)

Sonic CD also randomly crashing.



elgecko said:


> @ steev -
> Are you the same person who developed for the A8 / C8 community?
> I had used some of your ROMs when I had the tablet. Just replaced it with this SGT2 a few weeks ago.
> Planning on producing any ROMs for this tablet?


Yeah I'm the same person.

Probably not I bought this tablet mostly for playing games, don't want to spend too much time flashing or tinkering with it.
Plus I see there are already some way more capable devs working on it (if you could even call me a dev).


----------



## TionnZ (Jun 11, 2012)

pinbal HD don't work for me

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Max Payne also works fine on this tablet.


----------



## steev (May 31, 2012)

steev said:


> Riptide GP is randomly crashing for me.


No more crashing with that new CM9 ROM from codeworkx

I will re-purchase Sonic CD and test that too

Edit: Sonic CD works too. Highly recommend this rom


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

steev said:


> No more crashing with that new CM9 ROM from codeworkx
> 
> I will re-purchase Sonic CD and test that too
> 
> Edit: Sonic CD works too. Highly recommend this rom


I was talking to codeworkx over on the xda boards and supposedly Samsung borked the graphics driver in their ROM but he was able to fix it by finding working drivers from the galaxy Nexus. Most games should work much better now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GamingForever (Jun 27, 2012)

Dead Space and Homerun Battle works well...


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

I was just playing Plants Vs Zombies yesterday, it worked perfect.


----------



## andre215 (Jun 12, 2012)

The GT2 can run THD games?
I tried install one from the Play Store, but it said that is incompatible...
Because if i'm not wrong, the Galaxy Tab can run.


----------



## martijn.vanpoorten (Jul 11, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> I was talking to codeworkx over on the xda boards and supposedly Samsung borked the graphics driver in their ROM but he was able to fix it by finding working drivers from the galaxy Nexus. Most games should work much better now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I experienced some problems with FIFA 12 (blue field) and after installing Chainfire3D and the CF3D driver (changed some Chainfire3D settings) the problem was solved.

In the Default OpenGL settings i enabled the following:

Unroll textures
Disable RGBA emu
Disable MapBuffer emu

Note: I own a SGT GT-P5110 (Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 WiFi)


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Frontline commando is da bomb

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanjacinto (Jun 5, 2012)

Can anyone upload the games witch are running on your tablets?

The most of games that I have been testing it doesn't work.. Like Asphalt 6..

They says something like: Your device is not compatible with this game..

I'm running the JB build 4 from AOKP..

My device is a GT-P3113

Thanks in advance..


----------

